# Black Neon fry-urgent!



## ancora_imparo (Oct 10, 2012)

Was checking out the tank just now and found one tiny (but not microscopic!) black neon fry (it has to be, the only other thing in the tank are cory cats, and this definetely is a neon).

What should my course of action be here? I'd like to save the poor thing if I can. Would walmart have fry boxes and fry food or will I have to wait until tomorrow to go pick that stuff up?

I dont have a separate tank for it, we werent trying to raise fry, and didnt even know they had spawned.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You'll need a separate container.
WalMart won't have fry food. Most petshops will. Otherwise, make your own out of egg yolk, or find some water plants in a nearby pond and scrape them against the inner lip of a jar until you have a jarful of very green water. Let the jar settle for awhile and pour off the clear water, leaving the concentrated green stuff. That green stuff is called "greenwater" and it makes an excellent fishfood for tiny fry.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

get some Mini Max from that loha guy.....lol


----------



## ancora_imparo (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok, I didnt think we could make it to petsmart before they closed (lfs was further away, and closed mondays.) We've got the guy in a mesh box, but they didnt have any sort of fry food.

We do have a retention pond nearby-can I use algae from the pond, or do I have to find something with a stalk to scrape? And not to be a total n00b, but how does the whole egg yolk thing work. 

I wont be able to get to the lfs tomorrow-already have a full evening planned and I'm legally blind and cant drive myself.

Thank you both for all your help.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hard boil an egg, then crumble a tiny bit of the yolk into the fry's box. It's very powdery and will float around for him to eat.


----------



## ancora_imparo (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks, HxcChic!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

here is the problem with the egg yolk...do not allow it to go into the main tank...only the feeder tank...about 10 minutes after feeding you will have to do a 100% water change...
best way to feed yolk is to make a paste out of it with a little water...then smear a little on the side of the tank at the waterline so it will kind of flow into the water.....
imparo.....if you live here in the states , PM me your address and i will send you a bit of the Mini Max..


----------



## ancora_imparo (Oct 10, 2012)

It's a mesh net-whatever I put in there is going to go into the main tank.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for now grind up some regular fish food to feed...unless you want to use the eggyolk and do 100% water changes on the main tank...lol...
your sample is on the way...mailman just picked it up..


----------



## ancora_imparo (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks!

The first thing I tried was the ground up food-that didnt work at all, it wouldnt eat it. I'm not convinced it's eating the soaked food either, so I guess for right now I'll just have to keep doing massive water changes. Sigh.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just get a separate container. If you want to raise fish, it's a necessity.


----------

